# Mental health services



## heatherwinters (May 6, 2009)

I work in a multi discipline office.  On of the many services we provide is out patient mental health services.  We have a NPP and LCSW that provide psychotherapy and medication management on an out patient basis.  I am looking for some good audit tools or reference books for documentation guidelines.  We mostly deal with medicare and Medicaid.  I have reviewed LCD's and recently took a seminar offered by cross country education, however, they seemed to gloss over some of the documentation specifics. Suggestions??


----------



## Kimberly DeDonatis (Apr 19, 2011)

*Any responses??*

Heather,  I'm facing the same challenge.  It doesn't appear you received any feedback to your earlier post?  Any updates?


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello There,

What I've purchased in 2008 was a Behavioral Health coding book. It was very helpful, even though it was used it still cost $150 at the time...

It does have all the mental health codes, coding hints and also the billing portion with it.

Besides this book, I don't know. The CPT and the Coder's desk reference do give some detail to the code description.

You stated that your providers do psychotherapy and medication management? Not sure what answers you are looking for.
90853 is the group code and medical management is 90862 (with minimal psychotherapy). Medication management, I don't believe, is in the LCSW scope of practice.

I know that is not much help, but that is my recommendation book wise.

Barbara


----------



## Kimberly DeDonatis (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cpt 90801/90862*

Thank you!  I'm specifically trying to confirm for Medicare purposes can a 90801 provided by an LCSW or psychologist[/B] be provided to a single client, on the same DOS as a 90862 provided by the psychiatrist?  All of the above mentioned providers operate within the same group; shared TIN and Group NPI

I'm finding contradicting information.


----------

